
Amelia Earhart Photo Debunked - axiomdata316
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/amelia-earhart-photo-debunked/ar-BBEfvtx?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp
======
jaclaz
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14742691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14742691)

